# White Scars Bike Squad WIP



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

*White Scars Bike Squad WIP *Updated 5/6/09**

Here is my test model for my White Scars Bike Squad. The Flame pattern will carry over into the rest of the squad. Comments are welcome. NOTE: This is a work in progress and I know more work is needed in the highlighting and dry brushing.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

looks pretty sweet!

Few comments:
The paint looks a little thick, perhaps its the camera or perhaps you might need to add a bit of water to your pot

The flame design is awesome, my only recommendation would be to add a second colour to it to give it a bit of depth.


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree the paint is a little thick...this ravenwing model I bought secondhand was previously painted very badly...even after soaking in diluted simple green for three days and two nights with scrubbing everyday...I did the best I could with what I had...plus I use apple barrel paints which also adds to that...Thanks!


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

So, I worked more on the paint and I am nearing completion. Please tell me what you think. Thanks!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The flames look pretty cool-- not a common White Scars motif, but it works well on the bike. 

What I've noticed is that the white areas look VERY thick. For models that are going to be predominantly white, I tend to start from a white base, and line-in the shade. You could do something similar by just watering down some of GW's black wash and going over it once with that, so you have a bit of grey definition in the recesses, but it's still predominantly white. Then, just undercoat the rest of the model with black by brush. 

With the brown shade, you end up with a model that looks like it's an off-white or bone tone, rather than white-- while that can look very good, you might consider grey or a blue-grey as the shade for the white on White Scars rather than brown.


----------



## enieffac (Nov 24, 2008)

ahhhhhhh....... I can't stand it any more....... DRILL BABY DRILL.... 
The gun barrels and mufflers that is... Otherwise, it looks nice. Love the flame motif.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Looking good. The flames look really nice. I have to agree with others though, you may need to water down your white a bit next time.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Great work! I always love it when people play white scars, because not only is it very hard to win games (to me at least), it also makes for great conversions and models! I would only try to water down the paint as the others said as well.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

enieffac not everyone has drills..

and i like the flames looking very nice.


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

I drilled the barrels out. k: and I am working with apple barrel paints so the coverage is not too good when watered down...thus, more layers are needed...significantly more...I primed the models white so, it may also be my primer as it's krylon not citadel...so painting on a budget and trying to make it look good just adds to the challenge of trying to make my paint job look as crisp as I used to paint using vallejo paints...thanks for all the encouraging words...I will keep working on it :grin:


----------

